# FUSAN Anti siphon valve leaking



## jim49 (Jul 1, 2011)

We have a 2 year old house with a FUSAN Anti siphon valve.  It has a black cap on the top that is imprinted with UPC 1019A that is leaking every time the water is turned on.  I cannot seem to find this brand valve nor can I find anything that will help me figure out how to repair it.  I am not a plumber!  Suggestions?
Thanks!
Jim


----------



## cjerzewski (Jul 24, 2012)

I think I have the same thing and found "American Valve 2264" on the turn wheel on the front.  Looks like the same faucet.  Found it at this website - http://www.fusan.com.tw/pdf/low_pressure/FUS-P21.pdf


----------



## cjerzewski (Jul 24, 2012)

jim49 said:


> We have a 2 year old house with a FUSAN Anti siphon valve.  It has a black cap on the top that is imprinted with UPC 1019A that is leaking every time the water is turned on.  I cannot seem to find this brand valve nor can I find anything that will help me figure out how to repair it.  I am not a plumber!  Suggestions?
> Thanks!
> Jim


I think I have the same thing and found "American Valve 2264" on the turn wheel on the front.  Looks like the same faucet.  Found it at this website - http://www.fusan.com.tw/pdf/low_pressure/FUS-P21.pdf


----------



## Jskdm (Jul 10, 2020)

I found this at Menards for $2.99 and it fits! Was about to cut old system out and solder in new until I found it!


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 10, 2020)

Jskdm said:


> I found this at Menards for $2.99 and it fits! Was about to cut old system out and solder in new until I found it!


I had one sticking and also leaking when i turned it on last year. It was a full turn model and i really wanted a quarter turn model so i just changed it out with a new one. I am plumbed with PEX and the whole job only too 15 minutes. 

I'm told some models as shown above have replacement kits. The whole deal is about 30 bucks I don't know what the kit is. 

This is a very old thread and i'm sure the OP has fixed it by now but welcome to the forum.


----------

